# Backtrack On D2G!?



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Greetings! I've been going thru tons of forums stating that the wonderful utility of backtrack5 can be installed and run on the droid 2 and global verisons. There are youtube videos as well. Any one have any experience with this? Or want to collaberate to get this to work properly? If so I can list all of my steps I've taken and issues I'm facing. Along with downloads for the files for it. Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## bandario (Jul 10, 2011)

Stop sniffin ma packets man.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

i wonder if the card supports monitor mode? probably not


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> i wonder if the card supports monitor mode? probably not


Probably not is my best guess as well.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Probably not is my best guess as well.


There is quite a few lines that you edit when getting bt5 installed that somehow allow the card to bump into monitor mode. When I get home I'll look for that link and post it showing what needs done for that. The problem I have run into is getting it to even run. It starts to install and u run startbt in term emulator and it should start after that u can use vnc to get a gui interface for it. Ill post the links that I've found for this when I get home. They are all on my desktop.

But going back to the issue when I run startbt I get errors such as something like can not find directory "bash".... I've research that and actually found a way to install it. But I need to re do everything cuz I got a replacement phone my touch screen died so I'm starting from scratch on this.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

bandario said:


> Stop sniffin ma packets man.


But they smell so tempting! LMAO!


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> But they smell so tempting! LMAO!


Lol


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is what got me started. Credit goes to the original poster at XDA for posing this information
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1079898

Ill try to dig thru my history and get the other sites i was reading up on to see if there is anything else u guys may need. Let me know if you have a question about how i did anything. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

